# Very sweet story about a dog and a cat



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

_A friend shared this story. I swear, animals are better than most humans!_









ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS ANIMAL STORY My mother's friend adopted this lovely dog after he was abandoned by his previous family. His name is Shaun. Shaun had always been very good at eating all his food. Every last bit that was, he ate it. One day he started leaving a little bit behind. He wouldn’t eat everything, no matter what. He always left a little behind. Every morning when my mother’s friend checked Shaun’s bowl, the food was gone. 

That was very strange, because Shaun always spent the night by her side. One night she decided to investigate the food situation. She waited quietly by the food bowl and then, in the middle of the night, a cat came through the window and ate the remaining food. She noticed the cat was actually pregnant. She realised that Shaun had been saving his food for the mummy cat. 

A week or so later the cat came into her house and gave birth to 6 little kittens. Shaun took care of them as if they were his own babies. My mother’s friend adopted the cat too (her name is Meow) and they took care of the kittens until they all found a loving home. Nowadays Meow and Shaun live happily together as a family and they each have their own bowls of food.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow that's pretty unbelievable! What cuties they have there

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, this made me cry! How precious!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Wonderful story! I'm with you. Sometimes some people just are miserable additions to the human race.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I so love heartwarming stories! 
What a special dog and cat!
This is one of those "happily ever after" stories!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I wanted to comment but can't see well with all these tears in my eyes now.


----------

